# John Duncan on Jansenism and irresistible grace



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2020)

I’VE tried to discover if there be any difference between the Jansenist and the Calvinist’s “irresistible grace.” But the Calvinists did not adopt the term “gratia irresistibilis” for themselves. Maestricht shows that it was their opponents that charged them with it; and so, says M., though it is not our term, or what we would say, we have no objection to the phrase, that gratia is irresistibilis, and yet I hold that in another sense gratia is resistibilis et resistata, _i.e_. all who can resist it, do resist it. But I do not think there is any material difference between the Calvinist and Jansenist doctrine. 

For more, see John Duncan on Jansenism and irresistible grace.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

